# should doe go to show without 10week old kids or stay home?



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all!

I received this question from one of our 4h'rs. She has a doe that kidded this year. she would like to show her, but at show time, the doeling twins will be 10 weeks old. She wanted to know which of these options she should choose.

A. Leave her at home at home and skip fair.

B. Take her to fair without kids, gradually getting them away from mom starting at 8 weeks old. (they do have other kids and goats they can buddy up with.)

C. Take mom and kids to fair (but she is worried about disease transmission).

I would like an opinion from all of you - I know she had her heart set on showing her, but what is best for all concerned is most important! Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If fair is more than an overnighter I would take her kids. I always bring the kids. 
A couple of my rules is that my goats never sniff anyone else's butt or come in contact with noses.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Nancy - I will pass this along to her. Thankfully it is a very small fair and keeping them away from other goats is very doable. Appreciate the input - didn't really want to recommend without another more experience opinion!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Nancy.

Is it a show where she can show the kids, or if they are same sex, maybe show one of them? A couple of years ago my kids had late April triplets <2 were on mom, 1 was bottle fed>, they showed them end of May through end of July. The mom went with us to the first shows <she was a hard keeper/hard to keep weight on so she wasn't shown>, then in mid June we quit taking her and the babies did just fine, but these were 1 day shows.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have done it every which way but loose; show the doe but not her kids & visa versa.
We have taken buck kids if still nursing when the fair has no slots for them in the ring.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She said to say thanks for everyone's input! I think she feels better now about taking the kids with the mom. Will have to check on rules on showing kids in a class with dam/daughter - think it's too late for registering for that, but at least she will get to show her this year.

You are all wonderful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad you got it worked out. I was going to say just take the kids and show the doe.


----------

